# Sexy Subwoofers?



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

I need your ideas in finding a Good Looking 12" subwoofer which will be used in car shows and competitions.

-preferably around 600 rms
-the sub will be in tandem with Helix competion SPXL 1000 mono amp and Helix precision amplifiers P400 4 channel amp which will be placed at the back of my trunk.

please help me pimp my ride. 

pictures are much appreciated


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Audiobahn Immortal Series for bling bling...

Personally a JBL GTI series sub has some nice bling. Or an Aura NS series sub...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

GTI:


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Aura NS:










http://media.photobucket.com/image/recent/jewlike1/pic017.jpg


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

RE Audio XXX

RE AUDIO - Woofers


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

I love the look of the Ultimo... The cone is classy as hell.


----------



## BEAVER (May 26, 2007)

I think my new sub is sexy...


----------



## antikryst (Feb 26, 2011)

this is the sexiest for me in terms of looks.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

The New arc audio black series is pretty sexy.


----------



## rommelrommel (Apr 11, 2007)

Are you gonna invert it or not?


----------



## 88monte (Jul 26, 2011)

I have to say the Audiobahn immortal is pretty sexy with all that chrome! not a fan of the new generation immortals but they look good.


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)

They look like junk I wouldn't put them in my wheelbarrel.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

antikryst said:


> this is the sexiest for me in terms of looks.


I love that sub.


----------



## 88monte (Jul 26, 2011)

M&M must be another audiobahn hater..maybe give some suggestions instead of criticism bro


----------



## SoundChaser (Apr 3, 2009)

More classy than sexy… With sound reproduction that can’t be beat.


----------



## acidbass303 (Dec 3, 2010)

33kx!


----------



## Florida Rep (Aug 12, 2011)

Focal KX series....hands down, the winner!!

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Where's the OP? :laugh:


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

The Aurasound NS is my choice for best-looking, with the conical dustcap and minimal stupid logos. While it's not nearly as attractive as the stock unit because of the flat dustcap, here's one they did for a Monster Cable show car:

















The JBL WGTi I find ugly, BUT in terms of form-follows-function there's probably none better. All of those fins aren't there for looks, but to minimize thermal compression under sustained heavy use. So if you're looking for something to pound all the time, the WGTi is your best bet.

The other woofer I like to look at, because it's all business, no BS, is the Peerless XLS and XXLS. The "home" ones, not the "car" ones with dustcap graphics and magnet cover. (The difference is that the XXLS has a bumped backplate.)

















Another thing to consider is that if you're mounted it inverted, motor noise may be an issue. Not with an Aura or XLS, and probably not with a WGTi (I've never tried it) but with lesser subs it's likely.


----------



## SSexpo03 (Jul 30, 2010)

The GTI's are sexy as are the Focals. I prefer a less flashy sub, audiobahns are too flashy to me not to mention the GTI and Focal sound awesome.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=ROCK...=0&ndsp=8&ved=1t:429,r:1,s:0&biw=1024&bih=571


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

http://meniscusaudio.com/vifa-ne315w04-pi-1111.html


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

Picture 4 of 7 for MTX Audio T9512-04


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

wow the audiobahn immortal is really a head turner..

but the focal kx series is oozing with sexual charisma...hahaha.,,

the aura and peerless are also very nice too..

thanks for all the great inputs..please keep it coming.


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

rommelrommel said:


> Are you gonna invert it or not?


originally i have no plans of inverting the sub but base on the options above i might consider it.


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

how bout this guys?
jvc arsenal









polk sr









sherfield audio


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

Micro-Precision Z245










Velodynes are pretty 'sexy' too.


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

whew!!! the Micro-Precision Z245 is beautiful! how much are this?


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

full dp said:


> whew!!! the Micro-Precision Z245 is beautiful! how much are this?


$4500 apparently.

I've just looked at the updated price list and they seem to have close to doubled the prices on everything :O

I do hope not as I was planning on trying the full Z-Studio set sometime soon.


----------



## dragnix (Aug 1, 2006)

If only they still make the Soundstream Davinci, those were some beautiful subwoofers


----------



## s4k4zulu (Mar 2, 2010)

The box for these have to be a plexiglas


----------



## Chaos (Oct 27, 2005)

Nobody said W7's?

There is something very eye-catching about those too, especially the anniversary edition.


----------



## dragnix (Aug 1, 2006)

just go with the w6v2, still sexy and cheaper than the dub7 lol


----------



## nervewrecker (Oct 5, 2009)

Platform 1 Subwoofers | PSI Car Audio

why limit yourself to whats available over the counter? 

PSI Car Audio | Subwoofers in all colors and flavors!


----------



## GENEXXA (Aug 30, 2010)

If you can go down to 10", you will find THE MOST GOOD LOOKING SUB EVER! 
And one of the best subs for sound quality.










The first generation ODR subs from Pioneer. The RSII looks good, but the first one looks better.


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

antikryst said:


> this is the sexiest for me in terms of looks.


This focal gets my vote.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

full dp said:


> polk sr


That Polk is the best one IMO. All business with a touch of style. The others either look a bit too gaudy, or look like pretenders.


----------



## ashman5 (Aug 30, 2009)

Gotta love those sexy Jackhammers


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

ashman5 said:


> Gotta love those sexy Jackhammers


Those are either gigantic speakers or they are only enjoyed by professional basketball gnomes.


----------



## JJDu4 (Jun 8, 2011)

I love the JBL GTI's and the Focals. The JVC Arsenal ones aren't bad looking either. Here's a few that haven't been mentioned:

Boston Acoustics SPG555










Alpine Type X










Pioneer's Baddass Stage 4


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

I was going to say the Pioneer Stage 4, but just got beat to the punch.

I'll say the RF Power T2s. Beefy looking. I know people don't care for RF, but to me they look good, and haven't been mentioned.

Rockford Fosgate sub


----------



## riceandpho (Dec 30, 2009)

how about those illusion audio sub, inverted mount magnets.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

DS-21 said:


>



Wow they really bastardized a great sub! Then to top it off they put their logo on it.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Dec 3, 2010)

Why is this in the SQ section?


----------



## Mark the Bold (May 28, 2010)

Black is beautiful:


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

BowDown said:


> Wow they really bastardized a great sub! Then to top it off they put their logo on it.


The red basket looks pretty cool in person. And they did do something good: they took off all of the raised "Aura" lettering. (I hate logos, even for companies I generally admire.) 

As for the dustcap, yeah it sucks. The stock Aura conical one is quite nice looking, which makes it even worse. But for me that's irrelevant, soon as I get the time the subwoofer using it (65L closed box powered by a Dayton 1kW rack amp) will be invisible, built into a window perch for our kittens, so I don't particularly care.


----------



## pat_smith1969 (Feb 17, 2010)

Honestly the only sub that ever made me stop in my tracks...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Why is this in the SQ section?


I agree.


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

full dp said:


> originally i have no plans of inverting the sub but base on the options above i might consider it.


Unless you invert or use a clear plexi/lexan wall....what difference would it matter how sexy the sub looks. So if you care about sexy...You must go all out...or ass out! 

And the Polk SR is sub IS about as sexy as a hot women in a sexy business suite. 

















I like it's looks more than its rival...the JL Audio W6

Or at least I could see the Polk going into the back of the hot buisness women's sexy 2011 Infiniti G37 convertable. 









*C L A S S & S E X Y !!!*


----------



## OldSchoolRF (Aug 29, 2011)

The 2005 RE XXX gets my vote for sexiest sub. Especially the 12".


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

You did say 12, but this 10" beats anything listed as of yet...


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

This one is a 12" and it is one of the sexiest subwoofers ever created...


----------



## boogeyman (Jul 1, 2008)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> You did say 12, but this 10" beats anything listed as of yet...


What kind of sub is this it is very sexy.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Yup Focal for me: 

























The Esotar 1200 also gets my vote: 









Wish they made a TH 12 Basso though... the 10" is beautiful: 








http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/car-audio-classifieds/104842-sale-audison-thesis-th10-basso.html 

Kelvin


----------



## Hertz5400LincolnLS (Mar 29, 2010)

boogeyman said:


> What kind of sub is this it is very sexy.


a/d/s 310px

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## FartinInTheTub (May 25, 2010)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> a/d/s 310px
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


I agree that the 310p/x is probably the most beautful sub I've seen as well.


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

x 2 I had never seen that before. I thought I just bought the most beautiful subs ever. Damn!!


----------



## Mr_Knwn2ActBad (Aug 30, 2011)

Infinity Kappa 100.9w is a gorgeous sub also


----------



## Viejo Y Lento (Aug 31, 2011)

Dead Sexy!


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm amazed so many of you are saying the Focal utopias. I have a 21wx and have never thought of it as good looking.


















Also had a couple of those thesis subs and while impressive, sexy no. (the woofers are nice!) 


















I have to agree with the A/D/S 310px - Am keeping my eye out for one to match my 335xp's. Moneys still on the Micro-precision for me though.


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

FartinInTheTub said:


> I agree that the 310p/x is probably the most beautful sub I've seen as well.


the a/d/s is definitely a rare beauty , the details and design are timeless...very sophisticated !


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

Viejo Y Lento said:


> Dead Sexy!


yeaahh! lets get funky!!


Also had a couple of those thesis subs and while impressive, sexy no. (the woofers are nice!) 


















these are gorgeuos! very nice grills and very sexy back.


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

BlackDeath Bubonic Subwoofers









Hertz Mille









JL audio with unique inclosure design


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)




----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Partial to this:*


----------



## underdog (Jul 5, 2011)

Polk SR124-DVC


----------



## LiquidClen (Dec 27, 2005)




----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

no doubt the sexiest subs are the W6/W7


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

BowDown said:


>


B E A U T I F U L! how much are this? is this custom made?


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

full dp said:


> B E A U T I F U L! how much are this? is this custom made?


No longer for sale... It's been a couple of years now... 

Kelvin


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I'll take a subwoofer that does the job I need it to regardless of what it looks like. Maybe I'm the exception to the norm, but I'll take function over form any day when it comes to car audio.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

ChrisB said:


> I'll take a subwoofer that does the job I need it to regardless of what it looks like. Maybe I'm the exception to the norm, but I'll take function over form any day when it comes to car audio.


I wouldn't mind an Aura NRT18 though... It looks good and does an awesome job IB  

Kelvin


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

ChrisB said:


> I'll take a subwoofer that does the job I need it to regardless of what it looks like. Maybe I'm the exception to the norm, but I'll take function over form any day when it comes to car audio.


nothing wrong with a product that does its job and look sexy


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

Angrywhopper said:


> nothing wrong with a product that does its job and look sexy


thats true :laugh:


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

You guys have posted several incredible looking subs. I really like the Focal magnet/ basket design. Those a/d/s are amazing. I'd love to hear one in it's perfect environment. Just to see if it performs as well as it looks. 
If only I had the money to try them all!


----------



## therichinc (Mar 1, 2011)

Focal has got to be the most recongnizable sub out there with the Big Red magnet stacks... Focal definately gets my vote overall but there are some close seconds


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

therichinc said:


> Focal has got to be the most recongnizable sub out there with the Big Red magnet stacks... Focal definately gets my vote overall but there are some close seconds


I don't like it.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)




----------



## ArsenalProAudio (Sep 25, 2011)

The older Fosgate T1 or T2 power series - with the aluminum look.


----------



## my_stealth21 (May 27, 2010)

[/IMG]


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Unless the subwoofer is mounted isobarically, it's kind of pointless to post the pictures of sub baskets. When it comes to subwoofer cones, most look kind of similar and tired IMO. You see a back cone with a back surround of some kind of thickness. Sometimes there is some kind of writing, sometimes not. Boring IMO. 

I personally, like the look of my Infinity Kappa 120.9w woofer, linked here. I didn't buy it based on the looks, but now I am starting to appreciate the woven glass-fiber coated cone material looks sexy and stands out immediately as I open my trunk (but not in a stupid way). I generally like the "metalic" looks of most other Infinity subs. All Infinity References look pretty cool. The old Kappa Perfects looked pretty cool too. However, the previous generation Kappas (122.7w at least) did not look so nice.

Unfortunately, I don't think it can win any sound competitions. It certainly won't get really loud, at least not in a sealed box (still more than plenty with cabin gain for my music tastes). For comparison, despite a healthy 17mm xmax, this sub has a slightly lower sensitivity than an IDQV3 and RMS rating is only 350watts (of course, one could try to see if its underrated). The sensitivity is still good enough to run it off 250watt RMS amp in a car. In SQ area it could fare better than in SPL, I love the sound, very clean and tight sound that integrates well with any front stage, but I assume there exist better subs. I don't have much experience. I have seen a couple of reviews comparing it favorably for IDQs but that's too small of a sample. However, the price is a steal. At less than $150 shipped, these are a great value. I'll post review at some point.


----------



## Brian Steele (Jun 1, 2007)

ZAKOH said:


> I personally, like the look of my Infinity Kappa 120.9w woofer, linked here. I didn't buy it based on the looks, but now I am starting to appreciate the woven glass-fiber coated cone material looks sexy and stands out immediately as I open my trunk (but not in a stupid way). I generally like the "metalic" looks of most other Infinity subs. All Infinity References look pretty cool. The old Kappa Perfects looked pretty cool too. However, the previous generation Kappas (122.7w at least) did not look so nice.


Funny, I prefer the look of the 122.7W (I own two) to the 120.9W. I find the latter looks a bit too gaudy, like something you'd find in the back of a gangstamobile. To each his own I guess . The 120.9W has better specs, but I lost interest when Infinity decided to not continue using neo magnet motors for the Kappa series. $149 is a very pretty good price for them - they used to be quite a bit more expensive.


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

I always thought these subs had a real sexy look to them.









Too bad they're no longer available.


----------



## renatovoltolini (Sep 22, 2011)

I love morel ultimo


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

made by: Acasa Enterprises Co., Ltd.china.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

Just about every flea market has a bling-bling audio re-seller...thats where I would start looking for "sexy" bling-bling


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Check this one out, this is the second version of the X series in Xtant, the third (newest) has a leather finish on the cone. 










I had a pair of the first version and I have to say they were nice. They sounded nice and pounded the **** out of my trunk.


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

very very nice 
xtant sub!


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

TrickyRicky said:


> Check this one out, this is the second version of the X series in Xtant, the third (newest) has a leather finish on the cone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just sold one of these a few months ago brand new. They are VERRRY good subs. Wish I had the room to use it.
How about the Aura MR series at PE: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=269-186
Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm bored so why not continue on something else yet similar? 

Kelvin


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm bored so why not continue on something else yet similar? 

Kelvin


----------



## IsakJohannessen (May 24, 2011)

VOLT RV3143


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

IsakJohannessen said:


> VOLT RV3143


pic for the lazy few/many


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

onebadmonte said:


> I always thought these subs had a real sexy look to them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are they?


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

come on now. This screams sexy










pentagonal design with "swooshing" action. not to mention insane max power handling.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

hottcakes said:


> come on now. This screams sexy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh:


----------



## madmaxz (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

madmaxz said:


>


These are the ones I mentioned a few posts back.

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

way to be late to the game madmaxz. those were already referred to back in post #69 of this very thread. 

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1433995-post69.html


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

hottcakes said:


> way to be late to the game madmaxz. those were already referred to back in post #69 of this very thread.
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1433995-post69.html


I think quite a few of us have double dipped on this one...at least there is a place to buy one from now.

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## onebadmonte (Sep 4, 2008)

ou812 said:


> What are they?


Acoupower Subwoofers. I don't know the model line, but they only made a 15 and 18 version. Company no longer exist though. :\ Here is some maketing hype from them.

Acoupower-Overview.wmv - YouTube


----------



## MrHarris (Feb 3, 2011)

Alpine SWR-1243D if on a budget


----------



## hottcakes (Jul 14, 2010)

MrHarris said:


> Alpine SWR-1243D if on a budget


really? that's aboot as dull as they come. ooh, the type r logo and "w" surround or whatever they chose to call it.


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

Brian Steele said:


> Funny, I prefer the look of the 122.7W (I own two) to the 120.9W. I find the latter looks a bit too gaudy, like something you'd find in the back of a gangstamobile.


I am very anti-gangsta.. I can smell a gangsta sub from far away. When I think gangsta, I usually imagine the square Kicker subs in big ported boxes and the like. The reflective cone surface color of Kappa 120.9w is catchy, but I think this cone is more about striking industrial design rather than being gangsta, sort of like the iPod or the MacBook of subwoofer cones. On the other hand, the plastic dust cap of the older Kappa looked kind of cheap to me. To each his own I guess. The only problem with the current Kappa is that it's indeed conspicuously visible when trunk lid is open, which is not always desirable. My previous sub, RE SRX, had the more usual pure black color cone and could disappear in the trunk, specially when it's reasonably dark. Some of my friends didn't know I have a sub in trunk until got the Kappa.


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

Always loved and wanted the flatcone ed 12a's


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

douggiestyle said:


> Always loved and wanted the flatcone ed 12a's


Is that the Kenwood Exclon?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> You did say 12, but this 10" beats anything listed as of yet...


Brand and model? that lil moster is sexy!!!!!


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916 (Apr 9, 2011)

Hertz5400LincolnLS said:


> a/d/s 310px
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


sorry...didnt see this.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

Angrywhopper said:


> Is that the Kenwood Exclon?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Flat cone ed (Elemental Designs)

Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

bewith subwoofer


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

WLDock said:


> Unless you invert or use a clear plexi/lexan wall....what difference would it matter how sexy the sub looks. So if you care about sexy...You must go all out...or ass out!
> 
> And the Polk SR is sub IS about as sexy as a hot women in a sexy business suite.
> 
> ...


The best post of the thread and the best sub .


----------



## SoundJunkie (Dec 3, 2008)

I would have to second these! After all, they are what I am going to use this year...lol!










Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

SoundJunkie said:


> I would have to second these! After all, they are what I am going to use this year...lol!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH BABY !!!!!


----------



## 1990tsi (Dec 9, 2011)

weird, I never saw the beauty of my Polk SR10 until this thread


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

my former sub...










aint this sexy?


----------



## Khaotic (Jan 5, 2012)

Im in love with the V-cone from Hertz in terms of design..


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

full dp said:


> my former sub...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of car? What kind of enclosure? How big was the enclosure? How good sounding was this setup? 

Kelvin


----------



## mtnbkr (Sep 21, 2011)

MrHarris said:


> Alpine SWR-1243D if on a budget


I have 2 of these and I think they look as sexy as a wet steaming dump.


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

subwoofery said:


> What kind of car? What kind of enclosure? How big was the enclosure? How good sounding was this setup?
> 
> Kelvin


I install the sub at my 2nd car mitsubishi lancer with a round port enclosure...i forgot the exact measurement.

Sound? base on my personal experience the sub sound deep, fast and accurate..you could not feel the vibration of the sub nor the bass impact at your back not unlike the usual sub...you could not do the "hair tricks" stuff for this sub...

i really like it. its not the normal sub you could see every day.


----------



## Vanlan (Jul 20, 2011)

i'm a big fan of a jbl gti mkii reverse mounted. looks like a damn rocket ship haha


----------



## AVIDEDTR (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow no love for the RE XXX


----------



## lilredsammy (Feb 10, 2012)

dragnix said:


> If only they still make the Soundstream Davinci, those were some beautiful subwoofers


Interested in one 12"?


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

not a huge fan of memphis but....


----------



## jcorkin (Jan 26, 2012)

also alpine made a sexier version of this that actually had 3 separate woofers stacked in it, never saw it in real life but i saw it in pics and always wanted one, it looked amazing same diameter al the way down instead of being tapered like the memphis lvs is.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

narvarr said:


> Flat cone ed (Elemental Designs)
> 
> Sent from my X10i using Tapatalk


That pic is not any of the flat coned series from ED. That is either a Kv or OV series. Its is not flat, plus its not the right material form the old flat cone series.


----------



## narvarr (Jan 20, 2009)

BeatsDownLow said:


> That pic is not any of the flat coned series from ED. That is either a Kv or OV series. Its is not flat, plus its not the right material form the old flat cone series.


I wasn't referring to the pic, I was referring to his statement


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

narvarr said:


> I wasn't referring to the pic, I was referring to his statement


Gotchya, I was searching for flat cones and came across this thread.


----------



## Dimitris (Jan 5, 2012)

HERTZ by Elettromedia - Special Car Stereo

ML3000


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Not too bad for a Blaupunkt: 

















Kelvin


----------



## douggiestyle (Apr 29, 2008)

BeatsDownLow said:


> That pic is not any of the flat coned series from ED. That is either a Kv or OV series. Its is not flat, plus its not the right material form the old flat cone series.


This is correct, I made a careless mistake when posting that pic. This is what the real ones look like. Still sexy, I believe a TC9 motor in these also. A shame they kept running into reliability issues.


----------



## Rectorna (Feb 14, 2012)

Infinity 120.9W


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)




----------



## Renegadesoundwave (Apr 9, 2012)

I just dont get it..... what makes anyone think a silly designed sub will be good? 

I was in a ICE shop yesterday and it seems the only subs that they stocked had silly chrome flame type designs etc . maybe i am getting old. But the youth of today seem to accept rubbish build quality etc over SQ_ and real build quality _??

Give me a good sounding piece of equipment , the rest is of no importance


----------



## bmiller1 (Mar 7, 2010)

Renegadesoundwave said:


> I just dont get it..... what makes anyone think a silly designed sub will be good?
> 
> I was in a ICE shop yesterday and it seems the only subs that they stocked had silly chrome flame type designs etc . maybe i am getting old. But the youth of today seem to accept rubbish build quality etc over SQ_ and real build quality _??
> 
> Give me a good sounding piece of equipment , the rest is of no importance


The majority of the consumer base buying things solely on the "it's shiny and lights up" theory is hardly new.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

morel uw1258









Aurasound NS12-794-4A









Vifa NE315W-08









Image Dynamics IDMAX

there is something about custom tooled baskets that i love.


----------



## Renegadesoundwave (Apr 9, 2012)

full dp said:


>




Best sex with a subwoofer you could ever have ! 

One of the best subs ever made


----------



## gtsdohcvvtli (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

gtsdohcvvtli said:


>


If I was an SPL guy, I would go with the Wardens in a heartbeat... 

Kelvin


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

This one is for the sexy B*tch hahahaha


----------



## full dp (Dec 2, 2008)

Triangular shape subwoofer made by Bazooka.


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

Hertz HiEnergy


----------



## cruzinbill (Jul 15, 2011)

sorry damn double post again.....


----------



## cutra (Nov 21, 2006)

pat_smith1969 said:


> Honestly the only sub that ever made me stop in my tracks...


I actually found 2 brand new 12's of the old school strockers in original boxes and got them for my brother which I'm setting up in his home stereo system. Got them from Hawaii!!!! boy were they expensive to ship to Canada!


----------



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

full dp said:


>





Renegadesoundwave said:


> Best sex with a subwoofer you could ever have !
> 
> One of the best subs ever made


Indeed, lucky enough to have one Plays out of 0.126cf


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Best 160$ SHIPPED (BNIBx4) I ever spent...


----------



## OldSchoolRF (Aug 29, 2011)

Here is a nice custom DD 9512g. It was built with a 12" Ti basket with triple spiders, dual sewn leads and 8 gauge direct connects. The sub also has red stitching on the surround with a custom red/black carbon fiber dust cap made by Genesis Custom Audio.


----------



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

pioneer premier TS-W12PRS


----------



## Whiskeyface (May 27, 2012)

jcorkin said:


> not a huge fan of memphis but....


that looks like a really awful photoshop. :laugh:


----------



## soundboy (Jun 19, 2009)

What about this 





































Rockford Fosgate RFP-1212 Punch DVC Limited-Edition (Only 500 pair in world) Had before-miss them


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

madmaxz said:


> The New arc audio black series is pretty sexy.


just bought me a Black 10.. love the look. Simple and elegant lol. too bad it will be hidden.


----------



## captainscarlett (Mar 15, 2011)

After all this time, my vote is still with Focal 21WX ... more so than the rest of the Focal WX range. So I decided to get on Sketchup ....


----------

